# Sun Appserver statt Tom



## Terminator (16. Aug 2006)

Hi all,


also ich schreib erst mal was mir grad so vorschwebt:
- hab ein paar Webapps (statische und dynamische)
- Dynamische laufen derzeit mit Tom+MySQL auf so Standard Accounts
- Würd gerne alles zentral auf einen RootServer bringen und dort von nem Admin verwalten lassen


Nun hab ich gelesen dass der Sun Appserver kostenlos ist
Hab nun nicht so die Kenntnisse mit Appservern/ServletContainern deshalb mal folgende Fragen:


1. AppServer als ServletContainer
- Kann ich meine vorhandenen Webapps+MySQL drunter laufen lassen ohne gross was zu ändern
- Oder muss man da EJB verwenden und ist evt auch noch an DB gebunden


2. Performance 
- Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll oder viel zu überdimensioniert
(mitzubedenken, dass Apps irgendwann mal doch auf EJB umgestellt werden könnten)


3. Webserver
Also weils mich einfach mal interressiert frag ichs hier gleich mit:
Braucht man eigentlich überhaupt noch nen Webserver wenn man einen ApplikationServer hat.
Also ich versteh ja das so WebServer=Statischer Content, ApplikationServer=Erweiterung für Dynamische Sachen.
Wenn man jetzt aber einen Rechner hat auf den für einige Apps eh schon der AppServer läuft, kann der nicht gleich Aufgaben des Webservers mit übernehmen?


cu
Terminator


----------



## bronks (16. Aug 2006)

Kannst ohne technische bedenken auf den SJSAS umsatteln. Wenn ich meine stinknormalen WebApps irgendwo präsentiert habe, dann immer auf dem SJSAS, weil der JSPs beim deployment compiliert und sonst läuft der genauso flott wie der Tomcat.

Wenn man den AS vom Webserver durch das Netzwerk trennt, dann hat man einen Sicherheitsvorteil.

Sollte EJB ein Thema sein, dann wird MySql zum Problem, da nicht kompatibel. Es soll angeblich einen Kompatibilitätsmodus geben zu welchem keiner etwas weiß und bevor ich vergeblich die komplette Doku umgrabe, installiere ich lieber etwas, was gleich mit EJB harmoniert.


----------



## Terminator (16. Aug 2006)

> Kannst ohne technische bedenken auf den SJSAS umsatteln...
Na das klingt ja schon mal geilo


> Wenn man den AS vom Webserver durch das Netzwerk trennt, dann hat man einen Sicherheitsvorteil. 
Meinst jetzt bei nem Firmennetz - also Webserver-Appserver nochmal getrennt durch Firewall?
Bei mir solls einfach nur ein Server bei 1und1 oder was auch immer werden, also wär Web-/Appserver auf einer Kiste.
Aber das soll dann der Admin entscheiden - sofern ich dafür jemanden finde.

Weiss du vielleicht was man da für MinimumAnforderungen an Leistung braucht.
Sag mal da werden anfangs so 5-10 kleinere Apps drauf laufen.


> Sollte EJB ein Thema sein, dann wird MySql zum Problem, da nicht kompatibel.
Ist immo noch kein Thema - hat mich jetzt aber scha verwundert.


----------



## F-Man (6. Sep 2006)

Ich hab auch grad versucht, den MySQL Connector für JDBC auf dem SJSAS zu deployen und es ging net :-(

Auf der Mysql Seite steht der SJSAS auch nicht unter kompatiblen AS für den Connector. 

Kann ich mir aber eigentlich fast net vorstellen!?? :bahnhof:


----------



## bronks (9. Sep 2006)

F-Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab auch grad versucht, den MySQL Connector für JDBC auf dem SJSAS zu deployen und es ging net :-(
> 
> Auf der Mysql Seite steht der SJSAS auch nicht unter kompatiblen AS für den Connector.


Könntest Du mir bitte den Link zu dieser Kompatibilitätsliste posten.

Den Jdbc1-Treiber kannste dafür knicken. Der Jdbc2-Treiber funktioniert auf dem SJSAS grundsätzlich schon. Für die Kompatibilitätsprobleme sorgt die DB selbst.


----------

